# Ky overprotecting Bentley at mall?



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I took the dogs to the mall so Bentley can get in some socialization, they loved it but I have a question. Last week I explained about how they hate to be apart so I took your advice and we've been working daily on playing with them separately, walking them sometimes together, sometimes alone. They seem to be getting better at it as long as they're not apart too long.
At the mall everyone wanted to approach Bentley and pet him, which was the whole reason for being there. I noticed that every time Ky noticed someone approaching her puppy she put her body between Bentley and the person. She didn't do it in a mean or threatening way but she made it clear that was her puppy.
I would tell Ky it's ok and she would take a step back and allow Bentley to be petted but with a very watchful eye.
I have noticed she does the same in the back yard. If she hears something she looks to check it out and blocks Bentley behind her, he could easily walk around her but for some reason he doesn't even try, he just stands there until she moves and they continue playing.
Is this ok? I think it's nice that she wants to protect him gut in "dog language" should I be allowing this?
Thanks


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Some people will probably disagree with me, but I think you have the lead dog mentality going on. We've had that happen in the past in our household. There is no current lead dog in our crew at the moment, our lead dog died in June. I've been waiting to see who would be the next lead dog. 

In your case, Ky is lead dog. She says what goes and Bentley is completely happy with that arrangement. I think it's just the way dogs think, somebody has to be in charge. So as long as Ky listens to you and your husband, everything should be fine. Ky needs to continue to recognize that you are ultimately in charge. It's the natural pecking order.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

No advice about Ky's behavior, since I've never owned two dogs at once. 
But how did you like the mall??


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We loved!! Thanks for telling me about it. I think this weekend I'll take just Bentley so he can benefit from it without Ky's watchful eye  + I have some shopping to do 



CStrong73 said:


> No advice about Ky's behavior, since I've never owned two dogs at once.
> But how did you like the mall??


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

As long as Ky isn't aggressive toward the people who approach and pet Bentley, it sounds okay to me. Sort of a watchful big sister. 

I think you are wise to take Bentley out alone so he can learn to be okay without Ky. Ky had a time without Bentley so she is probably okay with being alone. Maybe she even likes some time alone?

When we had 2 dogs, I wish I had done more individual work with the younger one when he was young. He was very dependent on the older one and he didn't like being without his older brother. Not so the other way around. My older one loved one-on-one time with me and a little free time away from the younger one. That could just have been his personality too.

The mall sounds like a great idea!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

All I can say is that is so sweet! I remember the day when Ky got fed up with him and you were worried she wasn't going to accept him, and now you have this big mama dog protecting "her" baby. : :smooch:

As far as it being an issue, as long as Ky listens to your cues and allows others to pet the puppy, it doesn't seem like it would be an issue. You might want to ask those who approach to let Ky sniff their hands first before approaching the pup--sort of get her approval and also get her some attention too.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What mall did you go to? Partridge Creek? I know they allow dogs there.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, It's a great place! We're going back this weekend just me & lil monster 


fozziesmom said:


> What mall did you go to? Partridge Creek? I know they allow dogs there.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

How fun! It's kind of far from us too, but I think it's a great idea! I'm sure he'll love it!


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

That is cute about Ky being protective. I agree, give Bentley time to be alone. The only time we had two dogs, one died a year after the other. First one was 10.5 and the other one 7 I think. They were 4 years apart in age. They had always been together.


----------

